

JSModem for JSLinux - Mithrandir
https://github.com/ewiger/jsmodem

======
joelthelion
What would you use this for?

~~~
pavlov
Perhaps to start a single-user BBS directly in your web browser? Then you just
distribute your IP address to your friends, and they can dial in (one at a
time, of course) to chat with the sysop and upload new warez onto your
enormous 60-megabyte hard disk.

A lot of JavaScript and HTML5 demos are about replicating 20-year-old
computing experiences.

